# Caseking Bilder werden nicht angezeigt :(



## NOOKYN (24. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig!

Und zwar, kann ich auf Caseking.de die Bilder nicht mehr sehen.

Zumindest nur so wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist! Aber eig. sollten sie ja ganz erscheinen. 

Beim Kaspersky wird die Page nicht geblockt, bzw. habe sie zu weißen Liste hinzugefügt hat aber nichts gebracht.

Was könnte da los sein?


----------



## aurionkratos (24. Januar 2009)

Hast du evtl die Bilder ausversehen in Adblock+ oÄ geblockt?

[offtopic]Wie siehst du bei den ganzen Toolbars überhaupt noh was? :>[/offtopic]


----------



## Akkuschrauber (24. Januar 2009)

Javascript/Flash im Browser aktiviert??


----------



## NOOKYN (25. Januar 2009)

Habe 22" da passt das schon alles 

Was ich vllt noch erwähnen sollte, das ich schon länger auf Caseking tätig bin, und bis vor ein paar Tagen konnte ich auch noch alles sehen. Und ich habe auch nichts geändert seitdem !


----------



## rabensang (25. Januar 2009)

Ich kann auch keine Pix bei Caseking mehr sehen. Gestern gings noch?


----------



## Akkuschrauber (25. Januar 2009)

Also bei mir gehts noch...
Habt ihr Vista??


----------



## rabensang (25. Januar 2009)

Nö xp


----------



## NOOKYN (25. Januar 2009)

Auch XP Pro. 

Ein Freund von mir kann sie auch nicht sehen, liegt das vllt an der HP? Weil bei ALTERNATE etc. kann ich die Bilder sehen. Und verändert habe ich auch nichts!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (25. Januar 2009)

Löscht mal die Chronik, den Cache und die Cookies. Danach FF neu starten.


----------



## NOOKYN (25. Januar 2009)

Mmh hat auch nichts gebracht! 

Auch mit Internet Explorer funktioniert es nicht. Langsam nervt das


----------



## k-b (27. Januar 2009)

Was für einen Internetanbieter hast du? Vielleicht lief beim DNS-Cache was schief. Reconnecte mal (falls du nicht eh eine 24h Trennung hattest inzwischen..)


----------



## NOOKYN (27. Januar 2009)

Moin, also bei mir liegt es definitiv an Kaspersky! Sobald ich es ausschalte, kann ich die Bilder sehen!

Ich benutze das Kaspersky Internet Security 2009, was muss ich da machen, damit ich die Bilder freischalten kann?


----------



## aurionkratos (27. Januar 2009)

Gibt es dort vlt. eine Whitelist, wo du Caseking einfach raufsetzen kannst?


----------



## NOOKYN (27. Januar 2009)

Es gibt eine! Allerdings, habe ich sie dort schon hinzugefügt, bringt aber nichts 

Oder ist das das falsche? Habe nichts anderes gefunden!


----------



## NOOKYN (27. Januar 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh okay ich habs! 

Wie auf dem Vorpost zu sehen, muss man es machen! Man muss nur caseking.de schreiben, und nicht die Originale URL sprich : 

http://www.caseking.de denn damit funkt. es nicht! 

Aber mit caseking.de, einfach zur weißen Liste hinzufügen, und dann Brower neuöffnen bzw. öffnen!

Dann geht es wieder! 

Trotzdem DANKE an alle!


----------



## rabensang (27. Januar 2009)

Danke geht bei mir auch.


----------

